# ACF cups



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Just been checking out the Coffee Hit website and it seems they no longer stock ACF cups. The cups they have look similar to ACF cups but no mention is made of the ACF name so have to assume they are not.

Can anyone shed any light on this?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

This may be the link you are looking for

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/PRD_ManufacturerSearchResults.aspx?ManufacturerID=19


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks Glenn, don't sure how I missed that.

Blimey, the price has gone up quite a bit. I might put mine on display now instead of drinking out of them!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Those are 'set of x cups' prices

To find individual prices drop Paul a message via the contact form or give him a shout. Phone is usually within reach at Paul's end


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

I bought some ACF cups from here when they were on special, and really like them. I'm thinking of giving their own house-brand cups a try: http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/PRD_ProductDetail.aspx?cid=47&prodid=1263&Product=White-Espresso-Cup--Saucer-70ml-2.5oz

They look nice and thick, which is what I like in an espresso cup.

Unless anyone knows anywhere else where I can get even thicker cups from????


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Check out 'Como cups'. Espresso ones aren't in stock but look very thick. I'm after a few when they're back in stock as well!


----------



## Franzpan (May 11, 2010)

vintagecigarman said:


> I bought some ACF cups from here when they were on special, and really like them. I'm thinking of giving their own house-brand cups a try: http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/PRD_ProductDetail.aspx?cid=47&prodid=1263&Product=White-Espresso-Cup--Saucer-70ml-2.5oz
> 
> They look nice and thick, which is what I like in an espresso cup.
> 
> Unless anyone knows anywhere else where I can get even thicker cups from????


I think Coffee-Hit's new own brand cups look great. I love the brown ones with white inside. Will definitely be ordering them soon.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I agree that Coffee Hit's own brand cups do look good. I particularly like the black with white inside. I would be interested to know which manufacturer makes them as they do look very much like the ACF cups.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 16, 2011)

You can find them here, http://alchemycoffee.co.uk/department/china/

We have a wide range in various colours and styles. Enjoy, all you ACF hunters!


----------



## bobbytoad (Aug 12, 2011)

Rocket branded cups are ACF


----------

